# Störe einsetzen



## Robin_ (25. August 2012)

Liebe Angler!

Ich wollte fragen, ob man in unserem Vereinsgewässer
Störe ( sibirische Störe ) einsetzen könnte.
Das Gewässer ist rund 1 Hektar groß und ist auf der Rechten Seite rund 2 Meter tief. Auf der linken Seite ist der Weiher bis zu 5 Meter tief. Der Grund ist steinig. Auf der linken Seite befindet sich eine große Krautbank. Nun will ich wissen ob man das Gewässer mit Stören besetzen kann und wenn ja, mit wievielen.

mfG Robin_


----------



## Knispel (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Sicher kannst du das - du kannst auch Guppis oder Schwertträger einsetzen - schau aber vorher einmal in eurem Fischereigesetz nach, ob die genemigungspflichtig sind ! 
Was für ein Sinn soll das denn haben, das du eine nichtheimische Fischart einbürgern willst - vor allen eine Wanderfischart in einem besseren Feuerlöschtümpel - als Spielzeug ....


----------



## Tate (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Klar kannst du Störe setzen,dann haben eure Waller mal etwas Abwechslung im Programm.
Ironie beiseite, genau wegen solcher Schnapsideenwurden Waller besetzt,wie auch bei euch, und jetzt wird rumgejammert wie man der Sache Herr wird. Was ist daran so schwer die in dem Gewässer heimischen Arten zu unterstützen als stets neue Unruheherde zu schaffen(Fressfeinde bzw. Nahrungskonkurrenten)


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Wir haben auch nen paar Störe drin. Solange man welche besetzt die sich nicht vermehren finde ich das nicht so schlimm.

Zu beachten ist bei Störbesatz meiner Meinung nach:

Nicht zuviel und am besten mit Zurücksetzzwang, oder zumindest Fangbeschränkung von einem Fisch pro Monat oder dergleichen.
Denn die Dinger beissen teilweise wie verrückt. Bei uns kommt es vor, das mitunter ein Angler den halben Bestand an einem Angeltag fängt. Und das ohne vorfüttern oder dergleichen.

Deshalb würde ich in dem Gewässer auch maximal 3-5 Fische besetzen !!!
Wenn ihr zurücksetzen vor habt. Dann auch gerne etwas grössere Fische.

Sind die Kochtopfangler unterwegs halt die 3 Pfund Dinger und wieviele ist egal. Die sind dann schon in wenigen Tagen wieder rausgeangelt.

Übrigens: Störe eignen sich herrvorragend als C&R Fische. Die werden von den Kormoranen nicht (!!) gefressen, oder angegriffen. Die Störe beissen gut und sind kampfstark, sowie fast immer vorne gehakt.


----------



## pfefferladen (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Robin_ schrieb:


> Liebe Angler!
> 
> Ich wollte fragen, ob man in unserem Vereinsgewässer
> Störe ( sibirische Störe ) einsetzen könnte.
> ...



Ich würde noch Schwarzbarsch dazu schmeissen.
Dann habt ihr das volle Programm abgedeckt.

Ausserdem sollte euer Gewässerwart mal zur Nachschulung.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Störe eignen sich herrvorragend als C&R Fische. Die werden von den Kormoranen nicht (!!) gefressen, oder angegriffen. Die Störe beissen gut und sind kampfstark, sowie fast immer vorne gehakt.




Spielzeugbesatz?
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich gegen den blossen Gedanken daran Aversionen hege- das klappt eh nur solange, wie keiner sagt:"Mein Spielzeug- kommt mit nach Hause!"

Und für das Risiko wärs (m.E.) ein zu teures Unterfangen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

@ Dorschbremse. Wir liegen in einer Kormoraneinfulgschneise. Wir haben davon JEDEN Tag mehrere auf dem Wasser. Auch wenn Leute um den See verteilt sind.

Nun stehen wir vor der Wahl. Wir besetzen Fremdarten und betreiben C&R, oder wir machen einen Grillsportverein draus.

Bei uns geht das mit den Stören gut. Es entnimmt niemand mehr die Dinger und wenn doch, dann haben wir die Empfehlung (!) von einem Fisch pro Angeltag erlassen. Weiterhin haben wir zwei Größen drin. Von 2-4 Kg und welche ab 5 KG. Wenn Jemand mal einen mitnehmen möchte, dann auch bitte nur einen von den kleinen.

Das ganze funktioniert bei uns. So lecker sind die Dinger nicht und die Leute stehen halt vor der Wahl. Angelsport vs. Grillsport.

Und natürlich würden wir gerne grössere Rotaugen/ Rotfedern, Barsche oder Alande sowie Schleien im Teich haben. Geht nur leider nicht. Da können wir auch gleich unser Geld dem NABU spenden, oder Kormoranknödel (von Iglo) aufhängen.


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Beissen Kormorane eigentlich auf toten Köderfisch an der Oberfläche angeboten?:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Kormorane glaub ich nicht. Aber ich vermute das du so die eine, oder andere, Möwe überlisten kannst


----------



## pfefferladen (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Beissen Kormorane eigentlich auf toten Köderfisch an der Oberfläche angeboten?:m



Das wäre doch jetzt mal ein guter Ansatzpunkt für eine Komoran C+R Debatte.


----------



## Knispel (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Lass den Kormoranen doch ihre Fische - ihr schmeißt die doch wie du selber sagst, aus Spass an der Freude eh wieder rein. Wenn die Vögel nichts mehr zufressen finden, kommen die sowieso nicht mehr und ihr könnt in Ruhe Angeln ohne diese bedienen zu müssen, Grillen und Getränke zu euch nehmen und Nachts denn ungestört im Carp - Bivi durchschlafen ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Bitte was möchtest du uns sagen?

"lasst den Kormoranen doch ihre Fische"

Hört sich ja süss an. So als wenn da hin und wieder mal nen hübsches schwarzes Vögelchen rüberfliegt und sich ein kleines Rotauge holt und dann für 10 Tage weg ist...

Hat nur mit der Realität nichts zu tun. Wir freuen uns total über die Vögel. Wir zahlen 250 Euro Mitgliedbeitrag für ein Gewässer und alle Fische die unter 1,5 Kg wiegen haben keine Chance. Teilweise werden auch Fische von 2,5 Kg mit Kormoranangriffsspuren gefunden/gerissen/gekeschert. Die hübschen kleinen Vögelchen können wohl nicht immer unterscheiden, ob die Mahlzeit nun passt oder nicht und hauen erstmal drauf.

Bei den Stören kommt das jedenfalls nicht vor.

Und was ist wegen zurücksetzen?
Was sollen wir denn machen?
Innerhalb von einem Jahr den Hecht und Karpfenbestand plattmachen und dann ein leeres Gewässer haben?

Offenbar hast du es nicht verstanden. Deshalb noch einmal.
Wir würden gerne ein funktionierendes Gewässersystem mit den heimischen Fischen in mit einer guten Altersstruktur im Gewässer haben.
Es ist aber einfach nicht möglich. Deshalb werden wir gezwungen solche Fische zu besetzen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Teich haben wir seit über nem viertel Jahrhundert. Damals gabs das Kormoranproblem noch nicht so.

Wenn wir das Kormoranproblem nicht hätten, würden wir es genauso handhaben wie du. Heimische Fische und vorsichtig mit dem Bestand umgehen und sich über ein intaktes Ökosystem erfreuen.

Wir haben übrigens schon grosszügige Schutzbereiche und Laichmöglichkeiten geschaffen, die jedes Jahr einen Haufen Arbeit verursachen.

Schwarzangler haben wir nicht, da ständig Leute am See sind. Wovon dich die Kormorane aber nicht beeindrucken lassen.

Den Seitenhieb mit dem Psychiater kannst du dir sparen. Für sowas sollen Leute schon ne Verwarnung bekommen haben... 

Dann sag uns mal eine Alternative für unser Problem. Du scheinst dich ja auszukennen... Wenn dir nichts praktikables einfällt, dann kann ich dir gerne unsere Kontonummer geben. Dann kannst du uns jedes Jahr 10-15T Eur. überweisen und damit würden wir es dann evtl. schaffen ein paar heimische Fische anzusiedeln.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Den Seitenhieb mit dem Psychiater kannst du dir sparen. Für sowas sollen Leute schon ne Verwarnung bekommen haben...




Es wurde niemand konkret mit dieser Aussage behelligt---

Aber ein wenig mehr Sachlichkeit wäre schön....|wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Ist es dein ernst, Welse mit Stören zu vergleichen?
Und was du in #12 sagen wolltest hast du immernoch nicht erklärt.

Störe vermehren sich nicht und fressen überwiegend am Grund. Ausserdem sind die extrem einfach zu fangen. Wenn wir unsere raus haben wollen, wird das nicht länger als 1-2 Wochen dauern.

Welse dagegen sind eine Katastrophe für jedes kleinere und mittelgroße Gewässer und von deren Besatz würde ich absehen.

Wenn eine Behörde anfragt: Fische sind durch Vogelflug reingekommen, oder wurden wohl von Fremden in den Teich geschmissen. Dann kann die Behörde auch gleich mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. 

PS: Das ist unser Teich und wir stellen uns nur auf die neue Situation mit extremen Kormoranvorkommen ein. Uns bleibt ja nichts anderes übrig. Warum nun Angelkollegen anfangen hier rumzumeckern ist mir unbegreiflich. Was sollen ein paar Hybrid Fremdarten in einem Kormoranverseuchten Gewässer noch gross anrichten? Ein "richtiges" Ökosystem ist für unser Gewässer nichtmehr möglich. (das wären für mich am liebsten minimale Besatzaßnahmen und heimische Fischarten in der kompletten Alters und Größenstruktur). Ausserdem hat der Teich keinen Zugang zu anderen, offenen Gewässern.

Also warum das geflame?
Ihr werdet ja nicht gezwungen bei uns Störe zu fangen...

Und was wir machen geht euch nichts an. Oder seid ihr von irgendwelchen Verbänden, die anderen Leuten unbedingt vorschreiben müssen, was diese zu tun, oder zu lassen haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



> Oder seid ihr von irgendwelchen Verbänden, die anderen Leuten unbedingt vorschreiben müssen, was diese zu tun, oder zu lassen haben?


Mit einem zukünftig gemeinsamen Dachverband, bei dem ja durch Übernahme die Regeln die VDSF weitergelten - angeln nur zur Ernährung - hat sich dann das Angeln an so einem Teich wie bei euch eh erledigt.

Denn nur Fische einsetzen zum rausfangen íst ja wegen Tierschutzgesetz nicht (so einfach)....

Würde da schonmal Ausschau nach neuen Gewässern halten...


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Danke-Thomas... war grad schnabulieren.


----------



## Knispel (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde da schonmal Ausschau nach neuen Gewässern halten...


 
Das würde ich auch ohne den neuen Verband machen .... Das Gewässer ist halt als Angelgewässer nicht zu gebrauchen, bestenfalls als "Spielwiese" wo die Spielfiguren die Fische sind . Schluß und Aus, damit müsst ihr euch z.Z. abfinden.
@Thomas - es gibt leider noch so viele Menschen die das nicht wissen, wahrhaben wollen oder begreifen ....


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Nicht unbedingt. Wir sind ja kein e.V. und somit interessieren uns die Verbände nicht. Sollen die ruhig ihre eigenen Leute gängeln oder Menschen die gerne dafür bezahlen, um sich an ihren eigenen Teichen erzählen lassen zu müssen, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben.

Wenn es doch soweit kommen sollte, das wir tatsächlich irgendwie Probleme bekommen dann haben wir schon einen alternativen Besatzplan ausgearbeitet. Dabei handelt es sich allerdings weder um Störe oder Welse und diese Fische werden dann auch nicht bei uns im Gewässer besetzt


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

... da wird gleich der Gefrierschrank besetzt---|thinkerg:


----------



## Knispel (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Allrouner27 - ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber du bist ja so naiv ....ich hoffe das du eines Tages einmal aufwachst und die Realität im Natur, Umwelt und Tierschutz erkennst - da wird schon beim leisesten Verdacht der Angler einfach weggefegt .....


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch ohne den neuen Verband machen .... Das Gewässer ist halt als Angelgewässer nicht zu gebrauchen, bestenfalls als "Spielwiese" wo die Spielfiguren die Fische sind . Schluß und Aus, damit müsst ihr euch z.Z. abfinden.
> @Thomas - es gibt leider noch so viele Menschen die das nicht wissen, wahrhaben wollen oder begreifen ....



Tja, so gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich finde, das es eins der besten Angelgewässer ist, die ich kenne. Deshalb würd ich dafür auch noch durchaus mehr Beitrag zahlen.

Sry Knispel, aber dein Fachwissen ist noch nicht so richtig rübergekommen.:q

Und zum abfinden. Lächerlich. Da kommen nun irgendwelche pseudo Naturschützer die hier die Kormoranpopulationen gut finden und wir sollen uns denen beugen und unser Hobby aufgeben? Dann hätten die pseudo Naturschützer ja gewonnen. Um die Natur gehts denen nämlich garnicht.

Ihr wisst alle garnicht wie gut ihr das habt, das ihr nicht bei mir am Wasser angeln und z.B. Störe fangen müsst.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Allrouner27 - ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber du bist ja so naiv ....ich hoffe das du eines Tages einmal aufwachst und die Realität im Natur, Umwelt und Tierschutz erkennst - da wird schon beim leisesten Verdacht der Angler einfach weggefegt .....



Auch ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten. Du schreibst ohne auch nur irgendwas fundiertes zu sagen. Immer nur allg. blabla. Sry, ist für mich Zeitverschwendung das zu lesen, deshalb igno und gut. |wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Halloooooo?!? Mal ganz nüchtern und sachlich:

Nein, ihr dürft keine Störe (egal welche) besetzen - ist durch deutsche (BNatSchG) und europäische (FFH-RL) Gesetzgebung klar verboten und kann mit Bußgeldern bis 50.000- Euro bestraft werden!


Ganz abgesehen davon ist es gewässerökologisch ein Drama und fischökologisch Quälerei.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und zum abfinden. Lächerlich. Da kommen nun irgendwelche pseudo Naturschützer die hier die Kormoranpopulationen gut finden und wir sollen uns denen beugen und unser Hobby aufgeben? Dann hätten die pseudo Naturschützer ja gewonnen. Um die Natur gehts denen nämlich garnicht.




Dass ein Privatteich aber kein rechtsfreier Raum ist, in dem Ihr notfalls mit Handgranaten fischen dürft, ist aber auch klar-oder?

Das, was Ihr dort betreibt würde ich nicht unbedingt an die große Glocke hängen -geschweige hier reinschreiben- sonst kommt noch einer daher und will Euch das Gegenteil von dem oben geschriebenen beweisen...


----------



## Knispel (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Dass ein Privatteich aber kein rechtsfreier Raum ist, in dem Ihr notfalls mit Handgranaten fischen dürft, ist aber auch klar-oder?
> 
> Das, was Ihr dort betreibt würde ich nicht unbedingt an die große Glocke hängen -geschweige hier reinschreiben- sonst kommt noch einer daher und will Euch das Gegenteil von dem oben geschriebenen beweisen...


 
Das meinte ich mit Naivität ....
Aber wie schrieb ein ehemaliger Mod so treffend in einem ähnlichen Tröt : @ralle ich darf einmal zitieren, da ich da ganz deiner Meinung bin :

_Was man in Themen wie diesem lesen muss bestärkt mich in meiner Meinung, dass die Gewässerbewirtschaftung generell in staatliche Hand und von fachkompetentem Personal geführt gehört._

_Es ist ein absolutes Unding, dass unsere Gewässer von Stümpern besetzt werden, oder dass solche ein gerüttelt Maß an Mitspracherecht haben, um sich ihr eigenes Angler-Disneyworld zu basteln. _

So und nun geh ich noch ein bisschen auf den Hochsitz.
__________________


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Also ich habe diesen Threat mal nur so Überflogen.
Der Themen Steller hat gefragt ob er in einem Teich Störe einsetzen darf oder kann !

In einem Teich (= geschlossenes Gewässer) kann er sie einsetzen, vorausgesetzt die Umstände sind gegeben!
Ob es natürlich vorteilhaft für die Fische ist , ist hier nicht die Frage !
Ein geschlossenes Gewässer gehört zur Teichwirtschaft und wird demnach auch gesetzlich so beurteilt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Also ich habe diesen Threat mal nur so Überflogen.
> Der Themen Steller hat gefragt ob er in einem Teich Störe einsetzen darf oder kann !
> 
> In einem Teich (= geschlossenes Gewässer) kann er sie einsetzen, vorausgesetzt die Umstände sind gegeben!
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht wie das in anderen Bundesländern ist, aber für NRW z.B. ist die Aussage ganz klar falsch. Da sind Teichwirtschaften gewerbliche Anlagen und Privatgewässer dürfen eine gewisse Größe (zu faul zum nachschlagen) nicht überschreiten *und* müssen zum Haus- und Hofbereich gehören, ansonsten greift das Fischereirecht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Hab grad gesehen, dass die Diskussion sowieso ziemlich für´n Popo ist, wenn es sich um das gleiche Gewässer handelt, wie dieses hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247955



Welse rein, Welse raus, Störe rein

Prognose nächstes Thema:
"Hilfe, wie kriege ich die Störe raus":q


----------



## BERND2000 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen, dass die Diskussion sowieso ziemlich für´n Popo ist, wenn es sich um das gleiche Gewässer handelt, wie dieses hier
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247955
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch normal.
Entweder sind es zu viele (Rausfangen), oder zu wenige Fische (Besätzen).
Ist alles gut und es läuft auch so, ist der Gewässerwart eine faule Sau der nichts macht.
Der Natur muß halt immer geholfen werden.


----------



## Robin_ (26. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Es handelt sich NICHT um das Gewässer wie das mit den Welsen!
Und der Gewässerwart weiß von der Idee mt den Stören nichts, denn es war wie gesagt nur eine Idee!
mfG


----------



## HSV1887 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nein, ihr dürft keine Störe (egal welche) besetzen - ist durch deutsche (BNatSchG) und europäische (FFH-RL) Gesetzgebung klar verboten und kann mit Bußgeldern bis 50.000- Euro bestraft werden!



Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht diese Gesetze zu studieren, aber warum darf ein Forellenpuff straffrei Störe besetzen und ein "normaler" Teich nicht???

Der nächste Fopu hier in der nähe ist ganz gut mit Stör besetzt und wirbt auch bei Aktionen damit.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



HSV1887 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht diese Gesetze zu studieren, aber warum darf ein Forellenpuff straffrei Störe besetzen und ein "normaler" Teich nicht???
> 
> Der nächste Fopu hier in der nähe ist ganz gut mit Stör besetzt und wirbt auch bei Aktionen damit.



Wichtig bei dem Besatz von Stören ist ihr Herkunftsnachweis !!! 
Die zum Verkauf angebotenen sind Nachzuchten und die dürfen gehandelt werden. Fopuffs gelten meistens als Zuchtanlagen, dort gilt auch keine Schonzeit oder Mindestmaß-da sonnst der Fischzüchter faktisch keine Aufzucht betreiben könnte (Abfischen /verkauf).
Anderen Gewässern sind je nach Fischereigesetzt des Bundeslandes aus Naturschutzgründen untersagt Fremdfische (und das sind Störe in DE meistens) zu besetzen.


----------



## HSV1887 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Wichtig bei dem Besatz von Stören ist ihr Herkunftsnachweis !!!
> Die zum Verkauf angebotenen sind Nachzuchten und die dürfen gehandelt werden. Fopuffs gelten meistens als Zuchtanlagen, dort gilt auch keine Schonzeit oder Mindestmaß-da sonnst der Fischzüchter faktisch keine Aufzucht betreiben könnte (Abfischen /verkauf).
> Anderen Gewässern sind je nach Fischereigesetzt des Bundeslandes aus Naturschutzgründen untersagt Fremdfische (und das sind Störe in DE meistens) zu besetzen.



Danke, wieder was gelernt #6


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Zitat:
     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Gü.a.Pa.* 

 
_Also ich habe diesen Threat mal nur so Überflogen.
Der Themen Steller hat gefragt ob er in einem Teich Stör(e) einsetzen darf oder kann !

In einem Teich (= geschlossenes Gewässer) kann er sie einsetzen, vorausgesetzt die Umstände sind gegeben!
Ob es natürlich vorteilhaft für die Fische ist , ist hier nicht die Frage !
Ein geschlossenes Gewässer gehört zur Teichwirtschaft und wird demnach auch gesetzlich so beurteilt._

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das in anderen Bundesländern ist, aber für  NRW z.B. ist die Aussage ganz klar falsch. Da sind Teichwirtschaften  gewerbliche Anlagen und Privatgewässer dürfen eine gewisse Größe (zu  faul zum nachschlagen) nicht überschreiten *und* müssen zum Haus- und Hofbereich gehören, ansonsten greift das Fischereirecht.         



Ein Angelteich eines Fischereivereins ist kein Privatgewässer sobald der Verein Erlaubnisscheine Verkauft, da diese Einnahmen Versteuert werden müssen zählt es auch zum Gewerbe.
So ist es in Bayern.

Ein Staatliches Schonmaß gibt es bei uns in einem Teich (Ablassbar) nicht.
Es werden aber in der Regel die Staatlichen Maße übernommen.

Ps: Persönlich würde ich aber abraten Störe in Teichen zu Besetzen!


----------



## Knispel (27. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Robin_ schrieb:


> Es handelt sich NICHT um das Gewässer wie das mit den Welsen!
> Und der Gewässerwart weiß von der Idee mt den Stören nichts, denn es war wie gesagt nur eine Idee!
> mfG


 
denn würde ich erst einmal mit dem GWW darüber sprechen - oder noch besser - ein Tipp von mir : Mache einen Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang, der kostet nichts, erhöht dein Wissensstand um Gewässerökologie um ein vielfaches da er auf einer ganz anderen Stufe angesiedelt ist und wenn du den absolviert hast und geprüft bist, kommst du bestimmt nicht mehr auf solche Ideen ... 
Der Lehrgang vermittelt dir ein anderes Potential und Wissen, als diese Pille Palle-Veranstaltung Namens : Sportfischerprüfungs - Vorbereitungslehrgang ....


----------



## Gardenfly (27. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



			
				Knispel;3699303 Mache einen Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang schrieb:
			
		

> wo ?
> bei uns ist man oder der Verein mit 700 € dabei-wenn überhaupt ein Platz frei währe.


----------



## Knispel (27. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

In Bremen läuft der Lehrgang über den LFV und ist frei und kostenlos - der Verein muss dich nur anmelden, dem entstehen auch keine Kosten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Knispel schrieb:


> denn würde ich erst einmal mit dem GWW darüber sprechen - oder noch besser - ein Tipp von mir : Mache einen Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang, der kostet nichts, erhöht dein Wissensstand um Gewässerökologie um ein vielfaches da er auf einer ganz anderen Stufe angesiedelt ist und wenn du den absolviert hast und geprüft bist, kommst du bestimmt nicht mehr auf solche Ideen ...
> Der Lehrgang vermittelt dir ein anderes Potential und Wissen, als diese Pille Palle-Veranstaltung Namens : Sportfischerprüfungs - Vorbereitungslehrgang ....



Das ist zwar absolut richtig, ändert aber nix daran dass dieses Wissen dann von der Mitgliederversammlung überstimmt wird, die aller Ökologie zum Trotz fangfähigen Sabberfisch aus Absurdistan besetzt haben will. 
Und auch nicht an den Vollhonks, die am Gewässerwart vorbei ihre eigenen, heimlichen Besatzmaßnahmen durchführen.


----------



## Knispel (27. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Ralf
Das ist wärend meiner aktiver Zeit bei mir 1 x versucht worden - hat sich allerdings kein neuer Vorstand finden lassen, der alte wäre geschlossen zurück und bis auf wenige ausgetreten. 
Der 2. Punkt ist gemacht worden - mit Graskarpfen - Ende vom Lied : es wuchs kein Halm mehr im Wasser, heute ist der Tümpel tot und keine war´s gewesen aber alles schreit nach Besatz der früher ganz von alleine hochkam. - Na ja, ich für mich habe meinen Frieden gefunden. Bin aufs Land in meinen Altersruhesitz gezogen, "Hobbyland - und Forstwirt" und Jäger geworden sowie einem kleinen aber feinen Verein beigetreten und dort nur noch "Angler" ....


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (27. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Zitat: Ralle 24


                               Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Knispel* 

 
_denn würde ich erst einmal mit dem  GWW darüber sprechen - oder noch besser - ein Tipp von mir : Mache einen  Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang, der kostet nichts, erhöht dein Wissensstand  um Gewässerökologie um ein vielfaches da er auf einer ganz anderen  Stufe angesiedelt ist und wenn du den absolviert hast und geprüft bist,  kommst du bestimmt nicht mehr auf solche Ideen ... 
Der Lehrgang vermittelt dir ein anderes Potential und Wissen, als diese  Pille Palle-Veranstaltung Namens : Sportfischerprüfungs -  Vorbereitungslehrgang ...._

Das ist zwar absolut richtig, ändert aber nix daran dass dieses  Wissen dann von der Mitgliederversammlung überstimmt wird, die aller  Ökologie zum Trotz fangfähigen Sabberfisch aus Absurdistan besetzt haben  will. 
Und auch nicht an den Vollhonks, die am Gewässerwart vorbei ihre eigenen, heimlichen Besatzmaßnahmen durchführen.



Bei unserem Verein wird jeder Haupt-Gewässerwart auf einen Lehrgang geschickt !

Der Besatz unserer Angelgewässer (Teiche und Fließgewässer) werden von unseren beiden Hauptgewässerwarten und unserm Fachausschuss nach gesetzlichen und ökolokischen vorgaben besetzt und nicht nach den Wünschen der Mitgliederversammlung.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Was soll die Chose überhaupt?
Einen Stör, den ein Angler in einem solchen Gewässer - weit ab der natürlichen
Umwelt eines solchen Fisches fängt - nimmt doch niemand wirklich ernst. Es ist genauso, als wenn ein Jäger einen Löwen oder Elefanten im Zoo schießt. Ein Selbstbetrug und keine anglerische Leistung. Es ist ein Verbrechen gegenüber der Kreatur.
Wenn du einen ernst zu nehmenden Stör fangen willst, fahre dorthin, wo diese Tiere leben.
Gruß


----------



## archie01 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Knispel schrieb:


> denn würde ich erst einmal mit dem GWW darüber sprechen - oder noch besser - ein Tipp von mir : Mache einen Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang, der kostet nichts, erhöht dein Wissensstand um Gewässerökologie um ein vielfaches da er auf einer ganz anderen Stufe angesiedelt ist und wenn du den absolviert hast und geprüft bist, kommst du bestimmt nicht mehr auf solche Ideen ...
> Der Lehrgang vermittelt dir ein anderes Potential und Wissen, als diese Pille Palle-Veranstaltung Namens : Sportfischerprüfungs - Vorbereitungslehrgang ....



Hallo
Bist du dir da so sicher ? Bei uns machen in meinen zwei Vereinen die GWW den alljährlichen ReFo Besatz begeistert mit.....
Passt irgendwie nicht zusammen , Lehrgänge haben die auch gemacht , aber daraus gelernt ? Das ist was vollständig anderes.

Gruß
Archie

PS Den Besatz mit wenigen Stören in einen Teich in dem sie sich sicher nicht vermehren empfinde ich eigentlich nicht als so schlimm wie hier dargestellt. Diesen  Fischen bleibt auf jeden Fall der Forellenpuff erspart.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Bei unserem Verein wird jeder Haupt-Gewässerwart auf einen Lehrgang geschickt !
> 
> Der Besatz unserer Angelgewässer (Teiche und Fließgewässer) werden von unseren beiden Hauptgewässerwarten und unserm Fachausschuss nach gesetzlichen und ökolokischen vorgaben besetzt und nicht nach den Wünschen der Mitgliederversammlung.



Sorry, wenn ich pauschalisiert habe.

Solche Vereine gibt es tatsächlich. Aber es sind vorbildliche Ausnahmen, leider.


----------



## Syntac (28. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Es ist ein Verbrechen gegenüber der Kreatur.
> Gruß



Na das ist aber ganz schön hoch gegriffen... 
Mittlerweile ist Stör ein Speisefisch und wird in Teichanlagen nachgezogen... Genauso ein Verbrechen wie Karpfenzucht?

Manchmal würde ich mir ein wenig Hintergrundinfo`s einholen, bevor ich drauf lospoltere...


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Syntac,
hast du schon mal einen Stör in seinem eigenen Habitat gefangen? Laß mich man ruhig poltern - Tierhaltung zu kommerziellen Zwecken und die waidgerechte Ausübung der Sportangelei sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge.
Demnächst werden wahrscheinlich dann deutsche Rekorde für Hammerhaie in ausgedienten Schwimmbädern mit Salzwasser aufgestellt. Ist doch alles in Ordnung.. Hauptsache das Foto stimmt.
Fangmeldungen von Stören aus geschlossenen Gewässern, Pufforellen oder
Karpfenrekorde aus geschlossenen geheimen Gewässern nehme ich genauso 
als waidgerechte Beute ernst, wie einen Löwen, der im Gehege geschossen wird. Es ist einfach lächerlich!


----------



## Syntac (28. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Servus Dolfin, 
gut, das es einen Unterschied zwischen komm. Haltung bzw. Produktion natürlichem Angeln (sprich Fische in ihrem nat. Habitat zu fangen) streite ich nicht ab. Das es, auch für mich, durchaus "wertvoller" ist, eine 30er Bachforelle in einem knöcheltiefen Bächlein zu fangen als einen 100kg Stör im FoPu ist auch klar. 
Dennoch, wo fängt dann das "Verbrechen gegenüber der Kreatur" an, und wo hört es auf? Beim jährlichen Karpfenbesatz, oder muss es "erst" der put and take Tümpel sein...?
In wie vielen Bächen gibt es noch sich selbst erhaltende Forellenbestände? 
Wohl eher selten... 

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. August 2012)

*AW: Störe einsetzen*

Hallo Harry,
zunächst ist es wichtig, nicht immer auf andere zu zeigen, immer nach dem Motto "ich bau zwar Sch..., aber der noch mehr!"
Ich weiß, das es für viele immer arrogant klingt - aber man sollte die Natur stärken und das eigentliche Habitat erhalten. Für mich bedeutet das, Stützung der heimischen Arten und kein Besatz von Anglerspielzeug. In vielen offenen Gewässern können wir derzeit ein Auftauchen des Welses beobachten. Offenbar wurden hier in vielen Fällen diese Fische einfach ohne Erlaubnis und sogar ohne Kenntnis der Pächter in Gewässer eingebracht.
Nur wegen des "Wilson Effekts" ( Will sond Ding auch fangen und nicht immer nach Italien...).
Jede 30cm Bachforelle aus dem kleinen Gewässer ist mehr Wert, als diese
armen Störe, die als Komplexkompensatoren für ungeduldige möchtegern Team"angler" in Gewässer gepfercht werden. Diese Gewässer müssen natürlich verrammelt werden, damit sich die wertvollen Fotoobjekte nicht verpissen können und sie müssen klein genug sein, da man sonst ja ewig angeln muß, bevor man mal nen Biß bekommt.
Aber Harry - ich glaube wir sind uns da schon einig!
Gruß
Hans


----------

